# Late Wade Fishing Report



## NE14fishing (Aug 27, 2012)

First off let me start by saying glad to have the wade fishing forum focused on wade fishing again. Now letâ€™s all do our job to keep it going. December 28th 2020 Palacios Texas. Bait camps were out of shrimp so I was rigged with strictly artificial. Pink spook Jr, magic grass DSL, and Vu Du shrimp under Cajun thunder cork did the trick. Must have caught 30 fish with many undersize. 1 red and 2 trout on top water, 1 red and 1 trout on DSL. Fish were caught over reefs in 1 to 3 foot of water. Great day for wade fishing. Enjoy.

NE14FISHING


----------



## TPOTTS (Aug 17, 2017)

Great report, nice fish!


----------



## Puddle_Jumper (Jun 30, 2014)

Nice job !! Thanks for the report


----------

